# Olevia 232 won't let me select HDMI or upgrade firmware



## waynes (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi, I have an Olevia 232 that I've had for a year with no major problems. I never used the HDMI or Component inputs, until recently. I just bought a Samsung home theater and hooked it up with the HDMI. Then I try to select HDMI as the input source on the TV but it's not in the menu niether is VGA or component. I tried using the source button, the menu and I reset all to factory and tried that way still only tuner, S-video and, composite. I called Olevia and that was useless they wanted me to do everything I already did. They said they couldn't figure it out and I'd have to call on Tuesday and talk to a tech. The only thing I can think of is to update the firmware. Which I tried to do but it didn't work. I saved the upgrade to my thumb drive and installed it in the tv with it off. Then I powered it up and the olevia screen came up and then it went to the normal picture instead on the blue line they say on Olevia's site. Thank you in advance for any help. By the way my sister bought the same model at the same time, and her's works perfectly. Even her set top remote works on her's which mine won't.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Try unplugging it from the wall for 30 minutes. Then power back on and test. If its still not cooperating hold the power button in for 30 seconds or longer. Then power back on and try again.

Check the back for a reset button. If you see one give it a try - knowing that you might lose all your channel presets.

If it still doesn't work, that call to Olevia is looking like your next option.


----------



## waynes (Jan 4, 2009)

Well Olevia wants me to send it in to them so they can fix it, but have no clue what it'll cost. Also at this time when I turn on the tv sometimes there's no sound, but if I look at the source list now they're all there. In order to get audio back I have to turn it off and back on. Then I get audio again but loss my other inputs. This all happened two weeks after the warrinty ran out. The first tech said they could extend the warrinty 30 days now they say they can't. I've seen similiar problems online where the people sent the tv's in to get repaired but have no clue what was wrong.


----------

